# Agere WinModem under Gentoo... any chances to work?

## McTango

Hi all people...

I have my Intel Core 2 box running Gentoo with kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 in a totally perfect way.

Then, i've found a PCI Modem in a suitcase of junk. It is plugged now and works OK under "Mocosoft Windoze".

The modem is an Agere Winmodem.

So, i've started to find on Internet how to make it work under Gentoo, but unsuccessful.

Now, to the point...

Do i have any chance to make it work under Gentoo?... I don't want to waste brain power on a useless mission.

scanModem (from http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz) detected the following:

```
Modem chipset  detected on

NAME="Communication controller: Agere Systems Device 0620"

CLASS=0780

PCIDEV=11c1:0620

SUBSYS=11c1:0620

IRQ=14

IDENT=agrsm
```

Thanks

----------

## szczerb

I don't realy now much about modems, but I guess that if it get's a serial device file in /dev/ then it's ready to go...

----------

## i92guboj

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> I don't realy now much about modems, but I guess that if it get's a serial device file in /dev/ then it's ready to go...

 

Unfortunately, winmodems are not modems, so it's not that easy. Winmodems are just a hole where you can plug the cable. The modem is in the driver (hence they are usually also known as softmodems or software modems), that's also why most of them won't work on lower cpus, for example those non-mmx capable like pentium classic or 486. So, they always need specific drivers. I know nothing about this one but I suffered with an HSF conexant winmodem for a long time, and finally decided to buy a real external serial modem. Those will always work without extra setup.

Googling I've found some results that seem to be related to this, like this one:

http://martian.barrelsoutofbond.org/

But I haven't one of those modem to try.

----------

## McTango

Tried the "martian" driver, but doesn't works. Seems to be that this driver is for DSP modems, and i think that mine is not a DSP one.

I've also tried SV92PP driver, that seems to be the right one for my modem, but fails compiling "serial26.c"

```
# make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/build SUBDIRS=/agrsm modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /agrsm/agrsoftmodem.o

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c: In function 'agr_pci_find_device':

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c:424: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:543)

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c: In function 'x_pcibios_read_config_byte':

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c:435: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:545)

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c: In function 'x_pcibios_read_config_word':

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c:438: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:545)

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c: In function 'x_pcibios_read_config_dword':

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c:441: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:545)

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c: In function 'x_pcibios_write_config_byte':

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c:444: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:545)

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c: In function 'x_pcibios_write_config_word':

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c:447: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:545)

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c: In function 'x_pcibios_write_config_dword':

/agrsm/agrsoftmodem.c:450: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:545)

  CC [M]  /agrsm/serial26.o

/agrsm/serial26.c: In function 'receive_chars':

/agrsm/serial26.c:1007: error: 'struct uart_info' has no member named 'tty'

/agrsm/serial26.c: In function 'serial8250_get_mctrl':

/agrsm/serial26.c:1371: warning: unused variable 'flags'

/agrsm/serial26.c: In function 'serial8250_config_port':

/agrsm/serial26.c:2039: warning: unused variable 'ret'

/agrsm/serial26.c: At top level:

/agrsm/serial26.c:2131: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/agrsm/serial26.c:2132: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/agrsm/serial26.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/agrsm] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [module] Error 2

```

Thanks for the answer.

----------

## i92guboj

I am not familiar with the driver, but maybe it can only be compiled against certain versions of the kernel. It might not be possible to compile against the latest unless it's fixed to do so.

----------

## OnlyTux

Hello,

McTango, scanModem should communicate which is the right software for you.

Try to type:

```
cat ModemData.txt|grep Support
```

inside the Modem folder, which is created by scanModem.

My result is:

```
Support type needed or chipset:   hsfmodem
```

In my case, I had to emerge the hsfmodem driver.

Hope this helps you.

Cheers

----------

## McTango

 *Quote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> McTango, scanModem should communicate which is the right software for you.
> 
> Try to type:
> ...

 

In my case, the command returns:

```
Support type needed or chipset: agrsm
```

I've tried all "agrsm" driver versions found on inernet, but couldn't compile anyone.

Thanks for the answer, OnlyTux.

----------

